# 16' Sylvan semi-V



## Bashepard (May 9, 2010)

]Hello everyone, 

I'm new to the forum, new to aluminum, but not new to the water. I just bought this 16' Sylvan semi-v. My plans are...

1. Get the 40HP merc running like a top. 
a. new coils
b. new plugs
c. new impeller/lower unit oil
2. Mockup a deck for fore and aft fishing
3. Mockup floor 
4. Design new center console w/ live well

What i need...

1. What size/pitch prop do you guys suggest? 
2. Since this will be used mainly in salt water, are there any special considerations i should be aware of?
3. I plan on removing the center bench seat to make room to walk around. Do i need to brace the gunwale or do the rest of the seats provide enough support?


----------



## Rat (May 11, 2010)

'Bashepard said:


> What i need...
> 
> 1. What size/pitch prop do you guys suggest?
> 2. Since this will be used mainly in salt water, are there any special considerations i should be aware of?
> 3. I plan on removing the center bench seat to make room to walk around. Do i need to brace the gunwale or do the rest of the seats provide enough support?



1) Can't help you on the prop pitch/diameter. Find a good local prop place and tell them what you have they will be able to help. Chances are t will take a little switching to get the perfect one. 

2) Keep everything nice and clean; wash it down with fresh water after each use etc. Isolate dissimilar metals (stainless steel bolts to Alu. hull for example) whenever you can. No dissimilar metals below the water line. 

3) you will prloy need to brace the sides if you remove the center seat. Adding a channel type brace(s) across the bottom and up the sides will do it; rivet it in. Since you are going to put a floor (called a sole in a boat) the channel will be covered and not pose a trip hazard.


----------



## Bashepard (May 12, 2010)

Blew her out, power washed her and began work on the motor. Cleaned the plugs, new gas and pulled the pullrope. Ripped right up. She was a little sputtery for a while and still wont idle but she runs like a top as long as i give her throttle. 

Any ideas about the idle issues? There are 2 kinds of jets right low and high speed jets? Could they just be dirty?


----------



## ober51 (May 12, 2010)

A clean carb and blowing out the low speed jet should do the trick. 

Is that a home made console? Looks good.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 12, 2010)

x2 - low speed jet probably gum'd up. may want to replace the needle seats while your at it


----------



## Bashepard (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input! I had it out on Mobile Bay today and it runs like a dream if I'm wide open. I'll take the carb off this weekend and put a kit in it after cleaning it. 

Yea, I threw that together so i could do some sea trials. I'll put together a proper one when i begin to deck it out. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/sTRIjPDjiQg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/sTRIjPDjiQg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bashepard (May 12, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/sTRIjPDjiQg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/sTRIjPDjiQg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Bashepard (May 16, 2010)

Started Framing up the casting deck. This evening, got a 3/4 inch hardwood sheet of plywood, some more 2x3s, deck screws and Thompsons water seal. 

Take a look at this set up and let me know what you think if you will. I plan on just attaching a 2x3 to the side of the benches to support the frames.

Also, what are you guys putting between carpet and the Thompsoned plywood? Also also, are y'all using brass tacks or staples after the carpet is wrapped around the sides? I'm crawling the threads looking for the best technique. Thanks.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (May 16, 2010)

The framing looks good to me, especially if you're using 3/4 ply. I used an outdoor grade carpet adhesive along with staples to attach my carpet. So far it's help up well but it's only been a few months. I guess time will tell. Good luck with the rest of your build.


----------



## Bashepard (May 18, 2010)

I see some folks using a waterproof backing between the carpet and plywood. Is this necessary?


----------



## Brine (May 18, 2010)

Bashepard said:


> I see some folks using a waterproof backing between the carpet and plywood. Is this necessary?



Marine carpet has a rubber back on it, it's not a separate piece of material. I would think that the rubber back extends the life of the plywood significantly if it continuously gets wet inside. If I were using carpet glue, I'd want the rubber back. Otherwise, seems like the glue would just come up through the carpet. 

The boat looks like it's scoots around good, and nice work my the cameraman..


----------



## Anonymous (May 18, 2010)

I'm back and forth .... semi-v, flatbottom. Flatbottom, no, semi-v.

This has been saved to Favorites.
This definitely a build to watch.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 18, 2010)

Brine said:


> Bashepard said:
> 
> 
> > I see some folks using a waterproof backing between the carpet and plywood. Is this necessary?
> ...



The glue doesnt come through the carpet without the backing. However Ir ealized i didnt use enough glue, and in the heat the carpet comes up a little. I believe that I will most likely get some kind of needle, maybe on of those turkey injectors and fill it with epoxy to get teh loose spots.


----------



## Brine (May 18, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> The glue doesnt come through the carpet without the backing. However Ir ealized i didnt use enough glue, and in the heat the carpet comes up a little. I believe that I will most likely get some kind of needle, maybe on of those turkey injectors and fill it with epoxy to get teh loose spots.



One of the members on here experienced the glue coming up through the carpet and provided pictures within the past couple months. I'm sure the type of carpet as well as the type and amount of glue applied are both significant factors.


----------



## Froggy (May 18, 2010)

That is a nice rig to start with!!


----------



## Bashepard (May 19, 2010)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I'm back and forth .... semi-v, flatbottom. Flatbottom, no, semi-v.
> 
> This has been saved to Favorites.
> This definitely a build to watch.



Robbie, the semi-V for me is best cause I'll mostly be on the bay where it can get pretty choppy. so the hull allows me to cut through the waves with out jarring the boat in half. That being said if i was confined to a river or skinny water all the time i would probably go with a flat bottom flats style boat.


----------



## Bashepard (May 19, 2010)

BTW, thanks for all your input so far guys. It has been quite helpful. Now if it would only stop raining here i could get some work done.


----------



## Bashepard (May 27, 2010)

Update! Been too busy fishing on nice days to work on the boat, but today I buckled down and cut out the ply to fit the foredeck. 

What do you guys think is the best order for attaching ply to framing to deck? Also, diring that process when when is it best to (Thompsons water) seal and carpet?


----------



## Ictalurus (May 28, 2010)

Bashepard

Your boat looks great, and that 40 seems to push it quite well. Although probably not essential, you may want to drop some deck supports down from your braces, maybe somewhere near the seat post. And you also may want to consider slapping three to four good thick coats of spar urethane on the wood as opposed to the Thompson's. As far as the carpet, I have used outdoor carpet glue from Lowe's on two builds with no problems, just wrapped around with an extra two inches and stapled it down. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Bashepard (Jun 14, 2010)

Whelp, I'm ready for carpet. How much gap do i need to leave between the hatch doors to allow for carpet?

Also, i decided to forgo the seat post plates for now. The deck is completely removable. 

Does anyone with a removable deck know the best way to keep it from creaking when you walk around on in?

thanks
Brian


----------



## Bashepard (Jun 14, 2010)

Ictalurus said:


> Bashepard
> 
> Your boat looks great, and that 40 seems to push it quite well. Although probably not essential, you may want to drop some deck supports down from your braces, maybe somewhere near the seat post. And you also may want to consider slapping three to four good thick coats of spar urethane on the wood as opposed to the Thompson's. As far as the carpet, I have used outdoor carpet glue from Lowe's on two builds with no problems, just wrapped around with an extra two inches and stapled it down. Can't wait to see the finished product.



Thanks for the input, however im on a budget and already had the TWS laying around so i soaked it on. Also, i made the deck so that it is removeable. I will be adding those supports you mentioned when i add the seat plates later.


----------



## Bashepard (Jun 27, 2010)

New pictures. Progressing slowly. Comments? Questions? Concerns?


----------



## bassjunkie (Jun 28, 2010)

boats looking great i like how you did the floor


----------



## Bashepard (Jul 6, 2010)

So, Im laying the carpet on my sole foredeck and sterndeck and everything was going smoothly. Installed per glue instructions and left upside down with weights providing pressure. this morning, i leave for work and it had rained. getting the peices wet!! Will this be a problem as it was only 18 hrs into the curing process?


----------



## Bashepard (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are pictures of the scene.


----------



## Bashepard (Jul 7, 2010)

So the carpet was WET! I flipped the platforms over and set them in place and in the sun. Hope the moisture didnt ruin $150 worth of supplies. I still have to cut the carpet sroung the holes in the fordeck. 

Any suggestions about the best way to dress the surrounds of the hatches? Lke how wide a gap between the door and the hole? And, how to attach the carpet to the frame.

Thanks, y'all are a treasure trove of info!


----------



## wolfmjc (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like you are doin a great job!


----------



## Bashepard (Aug 2, 2010)

The semester is over, so ill be able to start getting some real work done. Today, i got the console wood cut to the correct angle and it mounted. Also, the hole for the steering system. Tomorrow, I've got to figure out how to properly measure to find out where to drill the hole in the floor for control cables.

Big thanks to Rook for the inspiration.


----------



## Bashepard (Aug 22, 2010)

Maiden voyage yesterday!

Its name is ProCastination.

More pictures to come. \


----------



## Sean (Aug 22, 2010)

Boat looks great! Congrats!! =D>


----------



## Bashepard (Feb 28, 2011)

So, after last summer I was dissatisfied with the amount of HP on the ole' sylvan. 

BTW, turns out it's an '89 sylvan snapper.

Found an 85 hp Yamaha. However, after rebuilding the transom, I'm a little afraid it's A. too much power (I dont think there is such thing) and B. going to rip the transom right out of the hull.

Since i know you guys are not short on opinions, what do you think?

Better pictures in the coming week.


----------

